# Thank you Mr. P for the slingshot and bands



## Natural shooter (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you for the slingshot, I will have lots of fun. Thank you so much again!!!

---------->Conor


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations and have fun !


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Glad you received your package, Conor!!

The bands on the sling are 7.5". All the other sets are cut to 9" so you can trim them to your liking. The pouches are Supersure (made by Rayshot here on the forum) and last a very long time.

The slingshot was made by Can-Opener here on the forum. I have 2 of that design and figured you were the perfect person to have one of them. The slots are super easy after you get the hang of them.

If you ever have any questions please ask.

Hope to see you competing at the MWST!

Mr. P


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Now all we need is some warm weather


----------



## Natural shooter (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks again and it's on my calendar to go to the mwst


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I accidentally deleted one picture by mistake. My apologies. I intended to delete only the one with the address on the package.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you very much, I appreciate your help.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

The face of happiness, says it all !!! :thumbsup:

:wave: Alf


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah, free stuff rules! Especially good free stuff!


----------

